# Hooking your trophy bass



## 1lipripper (Jun 2, 2008)

Largemouth bass are one of the most sought after gamefish. There's something almost mystical about landing a 10+ pound largemouth. Largemouth Bass can be a lot of fun to catch but they can also be very finicky. The trick is getting them to strike.

By following some bass fishing techniques you will be well on your way to hooking your first trophy bass.

Water temperature plays a very important role in the activity of largemouth bass. The most ideal water temperature for largemouth bass is between 75° F and 85° Fahrenheit.

Sometimes, bass will swim for cover if they hear unfamiliar loud noises.

What are your thoughts???


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

My knowledge base is limited, but I'll agree that if not in spawning mode they are tough to nail in water below 75. Spent the last 7 days straight on the water focused on only bass as usual, and only had about an hour of really good fishing, and that was in a weedy nasty bay where the water was about 80. The rest of the time while in water peaking around the 70's, nothin. I know they are down there, and I know there are ways to catch them, but it's much fewer and farther between, and takes some figuring out.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

And as water temps continue to rise, so do the amount and size of fish we catch. This one was 19, and it was one of the first night that things seemed to really be picking up after the spawn recuperation.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Nice bucket mouth DS! Glad to see there is one other guy besides myself that needs a tan... :lol: j/k bro!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Haha, everywhere I post that pic people razz on me for one thing or the other. You'd think the tan would be setting in soon here, I think that was the 9th of 11 evenings on the lake with my shirt off the whole time.

The bite seems to be on a little better now. Caught the thickest 18 incher of my life 2 nights ago. Nothin like watchin em demolish the spro frog. Cast er out there by a log, give er a second. Sploosh! 1...2...3. Set it like you got a pair!


----------

